# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Do these sound legit?

## go4gold

Ok, I got some Propeica 1mg, I hope. Its a small yellow round pill with IP on both sides. Does this sound right. I have heard shady things about **, but heard orals are usually ok. 

Also got so others- Arimidex 1mg- White square pills with 10 on one side and scored on the other side with B D?

Clomid 50 mg- White larger square pills with blue speckle in them, 50 on one side and scored on the other side with B D?

Nolvadex 20mg- small white round pill with red speckle in it, IP on both sides?

I will try and post pics here shortly, but want to know my stuff sounds pretty legit and will work the way it is designed to when I start my cycle . Thanks!!

----------


## DanB

yes they sound legit and you need edit out the lab/source names

----------


## go4gold

Thanks man, Good to know. Last thing I want is to start a cycle and not have the proper precautions on hand. So the stuff works well like its suppose too. And forgot about the labs stuff, I edited it.

----------


## go4gold

Well as long as it sounds legit, I hope so. Anyone else try these and used them with good results?

----------


## 2010slee

> Ok, I got some Propeica 1mg, I hope. Its a small yellow round pill with IP on both sides. Does this sound right. I have heard shady things about **, but heard orals are usually ok. 
> 
> Also got so others- Arimidex 1mg- White square pills with 10 on one side and scored on the other side with B D?
> 
> Clomid 50 mg- White larger square pills with blue speckle in them, 50 on one side and scored on the other side with B D?
> 
> Nolvadex 20mg- small white round pill with red speckle in it, IP on both sides?
> 
> I will try and post pics here shortly, but want to know my stuff sounds pretty legit and will work the way it is designed to when I start my cycle . Thanks!!


I just got whats supposed to be arimidex too and it is also a white square pill with 10 on one side and bd on the other. Did you ever find out if these are legit? I'm kinda worried because there's no other info on these pills i can find. My source just said they used the same pill press to make these as they do for the dbol pills. I cycled off test because of gyno issues so i definitely don't want to be taking any orals right now. any info would be appreciated thanks

----------


## go4gold

Well here are some pics of what I got. Let me know if they look real? It goes propicia, clomid, nolvadez, then arimidex left to right. ThanksAttachment 120591

----------


## 2010slee

hey i thought you said that they were white? they look tan in the picture mine are like bright white...

----------


## go4gold

They look white to me, Might be the lighting. But your talking about the arimidex right?

----------


## 2010slee

yeah it might just be the picture thats the distorting the color but hopefully theyre legit .

----------


## go4gold

It sucks, would be great to see more pictures of this type of stuff, Most people are focused on the steroids them selves, I want to know my propecia, clomid, adex, and nolvadex are real. More pics of these would be greatly appreciated. What does yours look like?

----------


## 2010slee

yeah i know man...Mine are white with bd on one side and 10 on the other. my source says theyre adex but i have yet to find any info on these anywhere on the internet hopefully someone will chime in that knows

----------


## 2010slee

have you started taking the adex yet?

----------


## go4gold

nope, havent started my cycle, still getting everything together. What type of cycle are you using it for? I am sure some will chime in, This is a great forum. They don't really steer you wrong.

----------


## 2010slee

Just a cycle of test... i actually started a cycle of andropen , had a gyno flare up about a week in so i got off cause i didn't have the proper aromatose inhibitors. I did have nolva on hand and clomid so i started taking these as soon as i came off the test

----------


## go4gold

Well sure is nice to know the stuff you have on hand is legit for sure in case that happens.

----------

